# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Приставка XBOX360

## Naran

Здравствуйте, кто знает как подключить к ПК жесткий от xbox 360? какие провода подсоединять и куда. Спасибо!

----------


## Oxor

Хорошая приставочка, у меня дома такая

----------


## Talibmib

Я себе прикупил пс3, хз зачем, хотя знаю о выходе пс4, просто захотелось.
Скажу про то что гташка вышла отменная, практически нет ни лагов ни долгих прогрузок текстур.
Ну бывает разве что 1-2 на 4 часа игры.
На маленьком телевизоре играть одно мучение на плазме просто офигенно.
Не знаю чем отличаются коробка от пс, я просто взял на свой вкус и не ошибся

Хотя, да, лучше подождать релиза пс4 или xbox one.
Каждому свое

----------


## CheshirskyKot

> Хотя, да, лучше подождать релиза пс4 или xbox one.


Актуальный комментарий для 2019 года.

----------


## Talibmib

Проверил, отписываюсь:
На моём эмуляторе всё устанавливается и запускается, никакой другой не ставил.
DLC и патчи действительно устанавливаются и подхватываются игрой, проверено на Jade Empire.

К сожалению ничего путного для меня в этих дополнениях нет; это либо мультиплеерные карты; либо DLC для игр не поддерживаемых эмулятором XBOX360; либо просто мне не интересны. Поставил себе один патч да две "деэлкашки", от которых всё равно толку мало, просто эти игры на хард установлены.

Но за раздачу, конечно, спасибо. Я и не знал что на оригинальном"ящике" были распространены DLC, а уж тем более были патчи.

----------


## Talibmib

Мне не интересно обсуждать игры на xbox в теме, в которой обсуждают действительно всю солянку. Я для того тему и открыл, чтобы разделить любителей бокса и pc.

----------

